# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Corso Contabilità Online

## nadia

il Dott. Larocca ha predisposto un ottimo corso di contabilità on-line: il corso è rivolto a diplomati in ragioneria e laureati in economia che vogliono diventare dei veri e propri esperti di contabilità. I principali obiettivi del corso sono: 
acquisire le conoscenze base per la corretta tenuta della contabilità generale
acquisire padronanza del metodo della partita doppia
acquisire un alto grado di conoscenza del percorso contabile di tutte le scritture di esercizio, delle scritture di assestamento e della chiusura dei conti  
per approfondimenti: https://www.commercialistatelematico...abilita-online

----------


## nadia

in settimana pubblicheremo le lezioni 11 e 12

----------

